# Gaming-Tastatur bis 50 Euro gesucht



## 98romi (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

für meinen zukünftigen Gaming-PC benötige ich noch eine Gaming-Tastatur (Meine alte Tastatur finde ich ansich wirklich gut, das Problem ist nur, dass sie nicht mehr als 3 Tasten auf einmal erkennen kann.).

Die Tastatur sollte maximal 50 Euro kosten (und sie sollte mehr als 3 Tasten auf einmal erkennen können, aber das ist bei diesem Preis glaube ich selbstverständlich  ). 
Sonst habe ich keine weiteren Anforderungen, da ich mich ehrlich gesagt mit Gaming-Tastaturen nicht so gut auskenne.


Eine Tastatur habe ich bereits gefunden:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Corsair-Raptor-K30-USB-Deutsch-schwarz_944028.html

Wie findet ihr diese??


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. 

MFG, 98romi


----------



## metal4all (24. Februar 2014)

Leg noch 5-10€ drauf und du bekommst ne ordentliche Mecha:

mx board 3.0 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Der-Ork (24. Februar 2014)

Oder eine hiervon:

Tt eSPORTS Meka Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (KB-MEK007GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tt eSPORTS Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (KB-CHU003GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerFakeAccount (24. Februar 2014)

Würde dir die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 empfehlen, besitze ich selber und bisher die Tastatur die bei mir am längen überlebt hat 

Gibt es leider kaum noch in Shops, von daher würde ich dir raten bei eBay zu schauen


----------



## metal4all (24. Februar 2014)

Die X4 ist EOL, deswegen ist sie fast nirgends mehr zu bekommen.
Die jetzigen Preise sind für die Tastatur völlig überzogen, schon allein deswegen, weil man für 20€ weniger das MX Board 3.0 bekommen kann.


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2014)

ich würde folgende nehmen: Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Brown, USB, DE (G80-3850LXBDE-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mit MX browns und mechanisch. die halten viel länger und der druckpunkt der tasten bleiben erhalten.


----------



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner jetzigen Tastatur:

Wenn ich mit meiner jetzigen Tastatur ein Rennspiel spiele, macht Nitro in Kombination mit Lenken etwas Probleme.

Genaue Erklärung:

Steuerung:

Nitro: n
Vorwärts, Rückwärts, Lenken: Pfeiltasten

Wenn ich jetz ein Rennen fahre und dann auf "n" (=Nitro) drücke, dann kann ich nicht nach Links lenken, aber nach Rechts schon. 
Wenn ich Nitro auf eine andere Taste verlege, dann kann ich gleichzeitig Vorwärts fahren, Links Lenken und Nitro geben. Nach rechts lenken mit Nitro funktioniert sowieso.


----------



## matteo92 (1. März 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner jetzigen Tastatur:
> 
> Wenn ich mit meiner jetzigen Tastatur ein Rennspiel spiele, macht Nitro in Kombination mit Lenken etwas Probleme.
> 
> ...



Ghosting Problem!


----------



## fxler (1. März 2014)

Saitek cyborg V7


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. März 2014)

kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Saitek cyborg V7



Gummidom, igitt


----------



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Was ist eigentlich "Ghosting"??


----------



## metal4all (1. März 2014)

Steht in diesem WICHTIG-thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...aerung-bedeutet-n-key-roll-over-ghosting.html


----------



## fxler (4. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Gummidom, igitt



????
Also ich habe die, und ich finde sie echt gut.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Dann hattest du noch nie ne Mecha in der Hand


----------



## thebackpackman (4. März 2014)

Ich kann auch nur die Cherry mx empfehlen, super p/l


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. März 2014)

thebackpackman schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur die Cherry mx empfehlen, super p/l


 
Ihh wie sieht die denn aus? Tastatur von nem 486 DX ?? Jesses.. 

Was habt ihr nur alle mit den ollen dingern? Die Haltbarkeit ist kein Argument finde ich. Jedenfalls hab ich meine Hardware ja nicht Jahrzehnte lang.  Srry


----------



## metal4all (5. März 2014)

Geh ja nicht nur um die Haltbarkeit, sonder auch um das Schreibgefühl, aber das liegt ja auch nicht jedem.

Mir gefällt das MX-Board übrigens viel besser wie diese ganzen blingbling Tastenbretter


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur alle mit den ollen dingern? Die Haltbarkeit ist kein Argument finde ich. Jedenfalls hab ich meine Hardware ja nicht Jahrzehnte lang.  Srry



Der Druckpunkt/das Schreibgefühl ist ein Traum. Und er bleibt erhalten, nicht wie bei Rubberdomes.


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Der Druckpunkt/das Schreibgefühl ist ein Traum. Und er bleibt erhalten, nicht wie bei Rubberdomes.


 
Ja aber das Klickt und Klackert doch. Oder hat sich da an den Cherry MX Switches was geändert?


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Kannst dir hier mal die Unterschiede zwischen den Schaltern anschauen:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=896502


----------

